# Libnodave für Anfänger



## Waelder (9 Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ist es überhaupt möglich für einen reinen S7er oder WCFlexer Programierer. Ohne C oder VB Erfahrung möglich mit Libnodave zu arbeiten (Excel S7 oder sonstige Office Welt). Ich lese immer wieder Libnodave, hab mir das auch mal versucht "geistig" reinzuziehen. Aber irgend wie ohne den grossen Durchbruch. Was würdet ihr denn als Grundkenntnisse für ein einigermasen Startup mit Libnodave vorschlagen.
Ich hoffe mich einigermassen vernünftig ausgedrückt zu haben.

Danke noch.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

ist zwar schlecht kommentiert aber die grundbedürfnisse sollte das erstmal abdecken

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=136465&postcount=39
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=136487&postcount=41

also um deine frage zu beantworten: ja, es ist möglich. innerhalb eines tages sollte eine verbindung zustande zubekommen sein ... die beispiele in der libnodave-biblio sind auch umfangreich und eindeutig


----------



## Robby58 (8 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mich einmal mit Libnodav beschäftigen. Hierzu habe ich mir einmal das Beispielprojekt "libnodave_excel_s7_test.zip" von Vierlagig heruntergeladen. Weil ich über einen MPI-Adapter Net Link von IBH auf die Steuerung zugreifen will habe ich im VB-Script in der Initialisierung die entsprechende Zeile wie folgt geändert:

di = daveNewInterface(ph, ph, "IF1", 0, daveProtoMPI_IBH, daveSpeed187k)

aber es funktioniert leider nicht und ich finde nicht heraus warum. Der Online-Zugriff auf das Programm aus S7 funktioniert einwandtfrei.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

